# Clamping mitered corners



## pabloj13

What do you guys use for clamping mitered corners on things like picture frames or mitered boxes?


----------



## Gene Howe

Lay out the pieces end to end. Tape across each (three) joint faces. Apply glue then assemble the box/frame and tape the 4th joint. 

I use Duck brand packing tape.


----------



## woodnthings

*Our member clampman has some cool clamps*

http://www.miterclamp.com/ :thumbsup: bill


----------



## JohnK007

I bought a couple of these at Menards. Inexpensive was the operative word for the day. I don't do that much picture framing but they work OK for me. Of course they won't make a silk purse out of sow's ear if the angles are off.


----------



## firehawkmph

I use these spring clamps from Ulmia. Made in Germany, they work very well. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## seanmacdougal

strap clamp?


----------



## mwhafner

There are a ton of options out there.

Clam Clamps are great, but you will probably want to remove all but one pin on each face. The are excellent for trim work, and I wish I had a couple more sets. 

Collins Tool also makes a miter clamp, and they are excellent. The perform very much like those Mike shows, but don't really require the tool to insert or remove. I also have a set like Mike's, and use them all the time, especially the larger sizes. 

The ones like JohnK007 posted work ok, but they don't really apply any pressure to the joint.


----------



## jlhaslip

band clamp.
If the box is small, elastic bands or rubber tubing.

I own a few of them miter clamps, but rarely use them.


----------



## CDN_Maple

I have used a strap clamp for years. Recently, I have been looking at the Bessey angle clamps and think I am going to get some of those. 

Has anyone purchased some of the corner clamps from Harbor Freight? http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=corner+clamps&Submit=Go

Any comments or reviews on them? Thanks


----------



## woodnthings

*These?*

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38661
They are great, heavy duty, release well, but unless your joint is a perfect miter, and it should be anyway, will not close any imperfect gaps. I use them to secure panels at 90 degrees also. :thumbsup: bill
BTW mine were on sale for less...$7.99??


----------



## pabloj13

woodnthings said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38661
> They are great, heavy duty, release well, but unless your joint is a perfect miter, and it should be anyway, will not close any imperfect gaps. I use them to secure panels at 90 degrees also. :thumbsup: bill
> BTW mine were on sale for less...$7.99??


Yeah that's exactly what I ended up picking up for now. Seems to work well as long as the miters are good, like you said.


----------



## johnv51

I made several of these from 3/4 plywood glued together to make it 1 1/2 inches thick. the block is 4' x 4' with a 1" hole drilled down the center. I set the table saw blade to 45 degrees and cut out one side. They work well when clamped with an F style clamp.


----------



## pabloj13

johnv51 said:


> I made several of these from 3/4 plywood glued together to make it 1 1/2 inches thick. the block is 4' x 4' with a 1" hole drilled down the center. I set the table saw blade to 45 degrees and cut out one side. They work well when clamped with an F style clamp.


Oh. I like that. I may need to make up some of those. Good idea.


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s

pabloj13 said:


> Oh. I like that. I may need to make up some of those. Good idea.


Yea, these seem like a good idea.


----------



## djonesax

I use this and it works great

Amazon.com: 15' QUICK ADJUST BAND CLAMP: Home Improvement


----------



## DBRhino

pabloj13 said:


> Oh. I like that. I may need to make up some of those. Good idea.


Good Idea!
I think i might have to make some here also:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

23 ga pin nailer


----------



## Seth

JohnK007 said:


> I bought a couple of these at Menards. Inexpensive was the operative word for the day. I don't do that much picture framing but they work OK for me. Of course they won't make a silk purse out of sow's ear if the angles are off.


I tried the Irwin brand of these clamps:
Irwin Corner Clamps

But they didn't seem to work. I'm certain my wood was straight and the miters were cut at a perfect 45-degree angle (did it with my DeWalt miter saw), but when I clamped the corners into the Irwin clamps the bottom corners of the miter never lined up!
The Irwin clamps have a blue finish which I assume is some sort of paint or coating or something, and it just seemed like perhaps that paint or coasting might have been applied a little heavy in the inside corners of the clamps. I tried to check it with my t-square and it did seem to be not quite a perfect 45. I returned the clamps to home depot 

-seth


----------



## bb71

I use the Veritas 4 Way Clamp. It's nice because it pretty well automatically squares even if your miters aren't perfect. I've been using it for picture frames for years and have never found anything better. 

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=31162&cat=1,43838


----------



## G Fresh

Leo G said:


> 23 ga pin nailer



I'm with you :yes:


----------

